# CAUTION DANGER!!!!DREDGE IN ICW NEAR SARGENT



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Beware of the dredge that is west of the swing bridge in Sargent to the tripod cut to East Matagorda Bay. So far, that I know of, there has been 2 boats run over pipe that are in the middle of the ICW, UNMARKED! There are miles of pipe running up and down the shoreline that is unmarked in the water floating a few inches out. There is some marked but not all. Someone is going to get hurt if they are not paying attention or maybe even paying attention. How can this not be against the law for the pipe to be unmarked and in the middle of a safe passage way? Oh and the dredge thats out there working did not even have the right lights on telling you which way is the safe side to go around them yesterday morning. They did the day these boats hit the pipe (Saturday). He had the double red and double green with the balls and triangles (those that have taken the rules of the road in Capt. school will know what I am talking about) on the wrong side for the safe way to go. Has anyone else seen this with these idiots over there? 1 of the boats that hit this pipe now has a busted transom that was not going over 17 mph in this area after they thought was clear of the dredge. Should the dredge company be hung out to dry on this? Just because it was a nasty windy day out there does not mean there is no boat traffic so they can just do what they please.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

did either boat attempt to make contact with the dredge prior to running by the dredge on VHF16 ?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> did either boat attempt to make contact with the dredge prior to running by the dredge on VHF16 ?


You try raising those dredge operators on 16..... good luck getting them to respond.

They would me buying me a new boat.

Thank's for the warning Dustin. We were thinking about running down that way friday/saturday.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

bayourat said:


> You try raising those dredge operators on 16..... good luck getting them to respond.
> 
> They would me buying me a new boat.
> 
> Thank's for the warning Dustin. We were thinking about running down that way friday/saturday.


geeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i talked to them 2X last week, if they don't respond sick the Coasties on them., you can bet every barge that passes is in contact, dredge req. to have a radio on.

marked with day shapes correctly or not, no reason to roll by them much faster than an idle...........

if they had damages , call the dredge co. and ask for repayment.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> did either boat attempt to make contact with the dredge prior to running by the dredge on VHF16 ?


The boat I am talking about that has a broken transom now is mine. There was a barge coming from the west to east bound and was given the all clear before I proceed into this area. The barge was a 1/4 to 1/2 mile from entering the area of where the dredge was sitting so I proceed. This did not happen until I was past the barge and in the middle of the ICW when you would think you would be safe.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> The boat I am talking about that has a broken transom now is mine. There was a barge coming from the west to east bound and was given the all clear before I proceed into this area. The barge was a 1/4 to 1/2 mile from entering the area of where the dredge was sitting so I proceed. This did not happen until I was past the barge and in the middle of the ICW when you would think you would be safe.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Dang, sorry to hear about that, Capt. Hope everything works out for the best. Have you contacted the dredge company yet?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

call em, sounds like you have a legit. complaint

curious what they will say, post up your findings.


good luck.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

I posted this on another reply I did on another post that I thought might be good info.

We put in at Caney creek. You will be good for about the first 2 miles. Now they have been moving up and down between Caney Creek and the Tripod cut. Also about Larry's bait camp on the ICW and to the swing bridge. Also noticed it is running under the bridge and to the east and not sure how far. Use caution BIG TIME. Just got word of another boat so brings the total that I know up to 4. 3 with damage and the 1 that was behind me we are still going to go over it with a fine tooth comb.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Many thanks for posting this alert. Although, I always try to be very cautious on the water, this is something I probably would not have expected. It's a serious accident waiting to happen. After reading this, it's going to be something I'll always look out for, especially since I fish that area.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*SUX!!!*

Seems like a bunch of BS to me. The dredge should be fully liable IMO. I am sorry to hear about your accident. Really appreciate you giving everyone else the heads up! Any word from the dredge co?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> The boat I am talking about that has a broken transom now is mine. There was a barge coming from the west to east bound and was given the all clear before I proceed into this area. The barge was a 1/4 to 1/2 mile from entering the area of where the dredge was sitting so I proceed. This did not happen until I was past the barge and in the middle of the ICW when you would think you would be safe.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Who, Where, How did you get the "all clear" to proceed into the dredging area?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Who, Where, How did you get the "all clear" to proceed into the dredging area?


I said the barge did. I was idleing on the east side before the barge was even near on the west side. When the dredge operator was talking back and forth saying it was all clear. I idled past the dredge and got past him a ways and got up on top at 17 mph to be exact. Went around the barge and proceeded back to the midle of the ICW where the barge had already passed and then me and another boat both hit the pipe. This was a good 1/4 mile or more from the dredge.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I said the barge did. I was idleing on the east side before the barge was even near on the west side. When the dredge operator was talking back and forth saying it was all clear. I idled past the dredge and got past him a ways and got up on top at 17 mph to be exact. Went around the barge and proceeded back to the midle of the ICW where the barge had already passed and then me and another boat both hit the pipe. This was a good 1/4 mile or more from the dredge.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


So if there was a question as to what areas are clear and the dredge operator was talking with the barge operator, why didn't you wait until their conversation was finished and hail the dredge operator? Obviously, he knew what areas were clear/obstructed, and he had a radio that was operating, so it seems like a simple call could of cleared up the confusion, saved your transom, and kept the boat following you from harm......


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> So if there was a question as to what areas are clear and the dredge operator was talking with the barge operator, why didn't you wait until their conversation was finished and hail the dredge operator? Obviously, he knew what areas were clear/obstructed, and he had a radio that was operating, so it seems like a simple call could of cleared up the confusion, saved your transom, and kept the boat following you from harm......


I had no question as if the areas was clear. The barge was on the other side ( WEST) of the dredge a good 1/4 to 1/2 mile away I was on the other side (EAST) of the dredge about 200 yards idleing closer. When the dredge operater tells a barge it is clear past him or past where I am then it is clear. Nothing was hit till beyond the barge that was told it was clear. The dredge did not move that fast to hit something 50 yards behind where the barge came by. Dont know how much clearer I can say that THEY said it was clear. They was wrong. Also it is not a law saying you have to hail a dredge that has lights on telling you that it is safe to pass on the green lighted side and I'm not talking his running lights. I have been back and forth since this dredge has been out there at least 3 or 4 times a week and sometimes running 2 duck hunts a day so it was not like I did not know what was going on. I will tell you this, 3 out of 4 boats that have hit whatever this is are Capt.'s and I will not mention their names. Dont you think we would know better and take all precautions not to hit anything for the safety of our clients? The only reason I think we have hit this is because no one else was out there Saturday due to the weather unless you was duck hunting like we were and we did not see hardly anyone else running out there other than guides duck hunting.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> I had no question as if the areas was clear. The barge was on the other side ( WEST) of the dredge a good 1/4 to 1/2 mile away I was on the other side (EAST) of the dredge about 200 yards idleing closer. When the dredge operater tells a barge it is clear past him or past where I am then it is clear. Nothing was hit till beyond the barge that was told it was clear. The dredge did not move that fast to hit something 50 yards behind where the barge came by. Dont know how much clearer I can say that THEY said it was clear. They was wrong. Also it is not a law saying you have to hail a dredge that has lights on telling you that it is safe to pass on the green lighted side and I'm not talking his running lights. I have been back and forth since this dredge has been out there at least 3 or 4 times a week and sometimes running 2 duck hunts a day so it was not like I did not know what was going on. I will tell you this, 3 out of 4 boats that have hit whatever this is are Capt.'s and I will not mention their names. Dont you think we would know better and take all precautions not to hit anything for the safety of our clients? The only reason I think we have hit this is because no one else was out there Saturday due to the weather unless you was duck hunting like we were and we did not see hardly anyone else running out there other than guides duck hunting.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


"I had no question as if the areas was clear." 
If there was no question as to the area being clear/obstructed, why did you strike an object associated with the dredging process?

"Dont know how much clearer I can say that THEY said it was clear. They was wrong. Also it is not a law saying you have to hail a dredge that has lights on telling you that it is safe to pass on the green lighted side and I'm not talking his running lights." 
Did you personally hail the dredge operator to see if it was clear for you to pass in the specific area, or did you overhear a conversation between the dredge operator and the barge operator and assume that it was clear for you to pass? I know that there is no law saying you have to hail the dredge operator, but it would of been a good idea in this situation.

"Dont you think we would know better and take all precautions not to hit anything for the safety of our clients?" 
I would like to think that you would, but it doesn't appear so in this specific case.

Look, you were the one who asked:
 "Should the dredge company be hung out to dry on this?"

and stated:
"Just because it was a nasty windy day out there does not mean there is no boat traffic so they can just do what they please."

So, if you didn't want to hear an honest answer to your question, maybe you shouldn't of asked it. You were quick to place blame with the dredge operator/crew for your perceived lack of proper attention by said crew, but you are awfully slow to admit that you made mistakes that contributed to the misfortune of one, possibly two, vessels. Hopefully this has been a learning experience for you and it won't happen again.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> "
> If there was no question as to the area being clear/obstructed, why did you strike an object associated with the dredging process?


It was not marked and in the middle of the channel and not at all sticking out of the water to see. It was a long ways from the dredge that was near some pipe not connected to the dredge where this happened. Now, I'm not going to sit here and play your games Ryan.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> It was not marked and in the middle of the channel and not at all sticking out of the water to see. It was a long ways from the dredge that was near some pipe not connected to the dredge where this happened. Now, I'm not going to sit here and play your games Ryan.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Not playing any games, just taking an unbiased look at the situation presented and answering YOUR question.....


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for your accident Capt. Lee. I hope things work out in your favor. After fishing with you in the past, I know safety is one of your top concerns. It's too bad some mental midgets here only have time to pick people apart. Good luck buddy!!!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Longhorn said:


> Sorry for your accident Capt. Lee. I hope things work out in your favor. After fishing with you in the past, I know safety is one of your top concerns. It's too bad some mental midgets here only have time to pick people apart. Good luck buddy!!!


X2....I get it. I guess if it is clear for the barge you can't assume it is clear for a fishing boat and better ask. Some folks are just right all the time and you are wasting time trying to convince them otherwise. If only they knew how it really looks to the world.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Just got off the phone with someone who hit the pipe that I did. Seems to be the company doing the work knows they are having problems sinking the pipe that crosses and are paying for the damage on this boat that hit it. I have a name and number to call in the morning. Will see what happens from there.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Make the official count 6 boats now that have hit the pipe. I was following a solo wade fisherman in after a Sunday evening duck hunt and we both hit a pipe that was crossing the entire intercostals, no safe route. We stopped and assessed the damage to our boats and decided it would be best to talk to the dredge captain and express our dismay. Luckily no one was injured and the only thing broken was our white lights on the engines. I pointed out to the captain that only one of his marker lights were working on the numerous "t" shape buoys and orange floats that lined the south side of the intercostals. I was surprised to see this morning on my way out to the duck blind that several more of the lights were working for now.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Make the official count 6 boats now that have hit the pipe. I was following a solo wade fisherman in after a Sunday evening duck hunt and we both hit a pipe that was crossing the entire intercostals, no safe route. We stopped and assessed the damage to our boats and decided it would be best to talk to the dredge captain and express our dismay. Luckily no one was injured and the only thing broken was our white lights on the engines. I pointed out to the captain that only one of his marker lights were working on the numerous "t" shape buoys and orange floats that lined the south side of the intercostals. I was surprised to see this morning on my way out to the duck blind that several more of the lights were working for now.


Yep............... and I bet they'll continue on working unless they want one hellacious bill....... Lights were not ever on before... The weekend of the freeze they actually had the whole intercoastal blocked off due to a floating pipe. We waited 10 minutes for it to somewhat sink and get the wave on through from the dredge capt. We idled and did not hit, but some real damage could occur for sure going 50 if it was 1' under the water. Even more tragic than that someone getting killed.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

eveery time they dredge it is a cluster.

Way back they just pumped all of thier dredged material back over into the bay and really messed up some good oyster beds.
right after is when brown cedar cut started silting in and closed up


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Capt Lee sorry to hear of your misfortune. I hope that you receive full payment for the damages made to your boat. The pipe can float up from the bottom causing this kind of incident unexpectedly. As for Capt Unbiased Opinion thanks for making it clear for me to know who not to call when I am looking for a guide. Good luck Capt Lee I hope all works out for you.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> but some real damage could occur for sure going 50 if it was 1' under the water.


Been there, done that...

We hit an unmarked 22" dredging line running 58 mph in Freeport. The dredging line was hidden only inches below the surface of the water and was not visible until we severed it. The dredging company accepted responsibility on the spot and sent a safety officer to inspect the damage to the boat. The safety officer told us that it was common for the lines to float up when the dredge his a pocket of air or water.

We were very lucky that no one was hurt. The boat was taken care of and the dredging company picked up the bill.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

last year the same thing happen when they were dredging around bird island, here in poc


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

capt henry said:


> last year the same thing happen when they were dredging around bird island, here in poc


**** near left my lower unit on that dredge around POC last year. I hit a submerged pipe(1' below the surface +/-) I was cruising along pretty fast too, probably about 40 or 45. Luckily the engine kicked up and over, and I had no visible damage.
The dredge company there had ALOT of unmarked submerged pipes in that area, and some of those pipes were a long way away from the barge. I stayed away after that.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problems Dustin...I hope they take care of you. The only thing I am surprised from the other "unbiased captain" is that we didn't hear "if you were running an SCB it wouldn't have hit it". Like the other poster stated, with that kind of attitude it's pretty easy to know who not to call for a guide.

Again, Dustin I sure hope they fix your Mosca!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems Dustin...I hope they take care of you. The only thing I am surprised from the other "unbiased captain" is that we didn't hear "if you were running an SCB it wouldn't have hit it". Like the other poster stated, *with that kind of attitude it's pretty easy to know who not to call for a guide.*
> 
> Again, Dustin I sure hope they fix your Mosca!


Just because he has a captains license and a mighty scb I wouldn't call him a "guide".


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Since I have been living in Sargent for the past two months I had fished just about every weekend before the freeze. I too saw the pipe but it must have been at the beginning stages of them setting up. They were in the third cut past mitchells and the pipe was running on the east side of them. I could barely see it, the only way I knew was because of a wave break. I idled on the west side of them with no problems, there was no pipe on that side at the time. I can't believe they can just have this pipe floating there with no markers, it's just like setting up a trap out there as fast as some people run in and out of those cuts. Sorry about your boat and all the others that ran into this obstacle, hopefully a GW or someone will take care of them.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know if the dredge was marked at all ,this is how it should have been marked .

It is important that recreational boaters know the day shapes and nighttime lighting patterns for dredges. During the day, these vessels will display a ball-diamond-ball in a vertical line, usually on the centerline near the forward portion of the dredge. This is the indication that you are approaching a vessel with limited maneuverability. Next, look for the safe side, which will be marked with two diamonds. Avoid the danger side, where the dredge pipe is connected, which will be marked with two black balls.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> The boat I am talking about that has a broken transom now is mine. There was a barge coming from the west to east bound and was given the all clear before I proceed into this area. The barge was a 1/4 to 1/2 mile from entering the area of where the dredge was sitting so I proceed. This did not happen until I was past the barge and in the middle of the ICW when you would think you would be safe.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Hollis, i have a buddy that hit an unmarked dredge pipe around the TCD last year and wrecked his motor. He contacted them the dredge company and they were happy to settle. He got a check to replace his motor very quickly. They also put up markers immediatly.

If you have not yet... call the dredge company and see what they say. You can always sue!!!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

*I RAN OVER IT TOO.*

I was looking for a post about these guys.. I ran over the pipe too but never felt a bump. I was out there Sunday everything looked fine the dredgers were on the Southeast side and I saw the Pipe drop from the barge into the water but I thought it was the suction side and dropped straight down. I slowed down but never came off plane. I didn't know it was the discharge side and floating across the whole ICW to the Northwest and there were no indicators at all. I run a Flatscat but to be honest I don't know how I didn't hit it because I didn't have my jack up. I stopped and yelled out "what the heck are yall doing" The guy yelled back "I'm sorry". I was upset but I had to bite my tongue because I had my 9yr old with me. I asked him where I needed to go and he said "middle" waving his arms. I idled slowly out of there. These guys had pipe pieces floating on the SE side of the ICW the middles were tied to buoys but the ends are floating toward the middle of the ICW. On my way back my son and I were already disgruntled from not catching any fish and then pulled up too to another fiasco. There was a big shrimp boat that was on the bank that I guess had hit the pipe and water was spraying out of the pipe were they had hit it. I was idling thought there and waved my arms to the barge. They yelled stay right and I yelled back "right?" they said "stay right of the leak if you can make it". The pipe was 25ft from the bank in shallow water and spraying water. I told my son to hunker down behind the console and I hammered the throttle and jack the motor up. We got sprayed by the leak but at lease we were passed those goofballs.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I was the boat behind Dustin and I slowed down and scanned area with spotlight and couldnt see anything! So i hit it going only about 10mph and i havent found any damage yet. The pipe was in the middle of the ICW past the barge by a good ways where you would think you were safe. The company needs to get their act together or someone is going to severely get hurt. Every precaution was taken before continuing on. They also need to put their lights on the correct side that you are supposed to pass on. Sunday they had them on the wrong side.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

"CAUTION DANGER!!!!DREDGE IN ICW NEAR SARGENT "

Well, Here goes another informative well intentioned post turned to ****.

Thanks Capt Lee for trying to help the rest of us. Someone must have p!ssed in Capt. Ryan's Cheerios. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Not playing any games, just taking an unbiased look at the situation presented and answering YOUR question.....


LMAO.....you're still a douche.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> LMAO.....you're still a douche.


x2


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone got an updated report on where this dredge operation and their equipment is now? Im wanting to head down there this wkend but i'd like to know if there is an area where I can just miss them completely. I.E. where does it start and end as of the last sighting?


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

plgorman said:


> anyone got an updated report on where this dredge operation and their equipment is now? Im wanting to head down there this wkend but i'd like to know if there is an area where I can just miss them completely. I.E. where does it start and end as of the last sighting?


Its moving everyday man, ya just gotta go slow and easy. Some of its marked some of it isnt. I will be there too, got more hunters rolling in!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Dustin Lee for the info, I called my buddy down there to him to be careful.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

RedFisch said:


> *As for Capt Unbiased Opinion thanks for making it clear for me to know who not to call when I am looking for a guide*..


2x


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like to me there is a 'no knowledge' of understanding what side to pass the dredge on, and these prescribed lights are to be followed by the dredge and his pipe.

DIRECTLY from the Inland nav. rules:

INLAND: "A Vessel engaged in dredging operations, when she is restricted in her ability to maneuver, shall show the lights prescribed in subparagraphs 1,2,3, etc.

1. two all around red lights (night) or two BALLS (day shapes) in a vertical line to indicate WHICH side the obstruction exists. 
2. two all around green lights (night) or two DIAMONDS (day shapes) in vertical line where it is safe to pass. 
3. The pipe trestle should be lit with yellow flashing lights every 5 meters, and where there is a break in the pipe to pass there are 2 sets of all around vertical red lights in line with one another for a vessel to pass through.

There has been a dredge in Port Mansfield for months. He has showed his proper lights, shapes, etc. Im sure this one is doing the same or it is highly illegal.

hope this helps


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Not playing any games, just taking an unbiased look at the situation presented and answering YOUR question.....


ya' gotta' put the medicine where the pain is.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Sounds like to me there is a 'no knowledge' of understanding what side to pass the dredge on, and these prescribed lights are to be followed by the dredge and his pipe.
> 
> DIRECTLY from the Inland nav. rules:
> 
> ...


The barge or dredge has not been showing the correct proper lights and shapes at ALL times. Sunday morning it was turned around and was showing the safe passage way to go right into all the dredge pipe.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Post some pics of the dredge...if you can. I'm quite curious of what displays he is showing.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Went out Sat. and Sun... Sat. left the bay before dark and saw the pipe barely sticking out of the water about an inch out... idled up and some guys working pointed to which direction to go.... Now Sun, left the bay at dark noticed some barges sitting just west of the dredging so I idled towards the dredging and noticed they had pipe ran across the ENTIRE ICW. No lights, no reflective markings NOTHING... So we turned around and went back through the bay and got out of there.... I feel for you guys that hit the pipe, I know I was ****** that they had the pipe strung out across the ICW and knowing I could have hit the pipe....


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Not playing any games, just taking an unbiased look at the situation presented and answering YOUR question.....


i don't know either one of you, but assume you are both guides. but i think i know games when i read em and i don't think i'd ever use you as a guide.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*1st cut*

If you don't count the creek. I was able to bypass the whole issue by taking the 1st cut. But it's skinny once you are in the bay especially when it's low tide. And don't shut down if you're in a V style bay boat or you will be idling a long ways. It's not that tough but you can run smack into the reef if you don't know where you are at.

Disclaimer: Don't go this way unless you have done it before.
Also they are moving this dredge around as mentioned.
Don't blame INC....


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Ryan...don't hide behind a pm...if you feel the need to bash one guide on a public forum don't send me a pm complaining about me bashing you on the same forum! So as you say in your pm, you aren't here to make friends or troll for business but are here to make comments as you see them, and I can't make comments as I see them??? Hello pot meet kettle.

What a jerk!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Dustin, thats good info buddy. Note to self, never, ever, recommend Double R Charters, their guides are douche bags!

Nice business tactics Ryan. That will definatly book trips:an4:


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

*You Are Right On Monkeyman!*



monkeyman1 said:


> i don't know either one of you, but assume you are both guides. but i think i know games when i read em and i don't think i'd ever use you as a guide.


Monkeyman, glad to hear you want to hire "quality people", not just a guide. This isn't the forst time Capt. R has done this on this forum. He evidently has too much time on his hands, not fishing enough.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

spotsndots said:


> Ryan...don't hide behind a pm...if you feel the need to bash one guide on a public forum don't send me a pm complaining about me bashing you on the same forum! So as you say in your pm, you aren't here to make friends or troll for business but are here to make comments as you see them, and I can't make comments as I see them??? Hello pot meet kettle.
> 
> What a jerk!


Ah I see you got a pm also.....hwell:


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Sounds like to me there is a 'no knowledge' of understanding what side to pass the dredge on, and these prescribed lights are to be followed by the dredge and his pipe.
> 
> DIRECTLY from the Inland nav. rules:
> 
> ...


I have been going every weekend also, and have seen #1 and #2 followed most times, but not all. However, #3 I don't remember seeing at all. In fact, we were running at night alongside a barely submerged pipe with no lights or markings on it at all. Thank God my buddy was manning the spotlight.....running the ICW by yourself at night is not a real good idea right now.


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

explorer05 said:


> Monkeyman, glad to hear you want to hire "quality people", not just a guide. This isn't the forst time Capt. R has done this on this forum. He evidently has too much time on his hands, not fishing enough.


With that smart *** attitude I am surprised that he has anyone to fish with other than himself and no I do not need a PM I have my opinion of you already. Dustin thanks for info we all can use wish we had more like you.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Ah I see you got a pm also.....hwell:


lmao....the pm threats are still coming out I see. :rotfl:



Bay Walker said:


> With that smart *** attitude I am surprised that he has anyone to fish with other than himself and no I do not need a PM I have my opinion of you already. Dustin thanks for info we all can use wish we had more like you.


he don't have anyone fishing with him. hell, he can't even find fish to be considered a guide. any jackass with time and money can get a captains license and capt. rashnuts is proof.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

What if you hit the pipe and you see no visual damage but several months down the road you start noticing stress cracks on your transom. Can you still file a claim?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't see a "post" where Ryan said anything wrong?..........you can't read emotions into something on the I-net, example: Gilbert is a punk, you see I did'nt mean anything by that statement.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> What if you hit the pipe and you see no visual damage but several months down the road you start noticing stress cracks on your transom. Can you still file a claim?


From what I am learning on this is to call the dredge company that has the pipe that you hit and file a claim that you hit it. They may ask if there is anything wrong and you may not know right then but to me, and I'm not sure if I am right on this, is at least you have it documented and may help you in the future if you have to get them to fix something. Also if you report the unmarked pipe to the USCG they will have it documented as well.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Leemo said:


> I don't see a "post" where Ryan said anything wrong?..........you can't read emotions into something on the I-net, example: Gilbert is a punk, you see I did'nt mean anything by that statement.


You don't have to read anything into them, because everyone knows how rashnuts is..... 99% of people's opinions of him ain't good.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Leemo said:


> I don't see a "post" where Ryan said anything wrong?..........you can't read emotions into something on the I-net, example: Gilbert is a punk, you see I did'nt mean anything by that statement.


Exactly... Guess you can't question or be critical of certain people on this board, or you will get hammered by the kool-aid drinkers... I don't use this board as a free way to troll for business, like others do, and now I know why. Let the bashing continue, I can take it...


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Why even be critical in the first place!? Seriously? It was just a warning for others and wasnt meant to drum up business. He has been helping me do duck hunts and we have been busy as he**. I dont drink nobody's kool-aid but i was there and i hit it too. Why not just take it as a warning and move on?


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Exactly... Guess you can't question or be critical of certain people on this board, or you will get hammered by the kool-aid drinkers... I don't use this board as a free way to troll for business, like others do, and now I know why. Let the bashing continue, I can take it...


:headknock :spineyes::spineyes: 
You can't smell very well, can you? For an example, see below:
sniff, sniff, sniff...yep! It's sarcasm!

I don't see a "post" where Ryan said anything wrong?..........you can't read emotions into something on the I-net, example: Gilbert is a punk, you see I did'nt mean anything by that statement


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

If yall were not just a bunch of wimps ,you could handle this at the boat ramp once and for all and I wouldnt have to read this ****. Thanks for the info on the dredge, but as for the rest ""take it outside"" like I tell my 3 and 6 year old.


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Can't have thin skin round here


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

Two years ago, i went to East Bay with a friend and his wife. It was mid week and not many people on the water. Tide was about normal. Neither of us fish this area much. We hit a submerged dredge pipe doing about 20 MPH. It completely destroyed the boat ripping the entire bottom out. My friend and his wife were thrown out taking the side rail with them. I slammed the inside gunnel near the bow. I broke four ribs and they both had internal injuries. The Game Warden that took the case told my friend "Your ATTORNEY might want to know the name of the DREDGE company that left that pipe out there FIVE years ago while doing a job for the CORPS OF ENGINEERS" He basically laid the case out for the attorney. Two years and nothing! The pipe is still there and no court date much less any justice. Fact is the law was written to protect the guilty!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

so anybody know how long the dredge is gonna be there? Gonna be down there with my three year old in the boat this weekend and don't wanna even chance having an incident with him on board.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cat Man said:


> Two years ago, i went to East Bay with a friend and his wife. It was mid week and not many people on the water. Tide was about normal. Neither of us fish this area much. We hit a submerged dredge pipe doing about 20 MPH. It completely destroyed the boat ripping the entire bottom out. My friend and his wife were thrown out taking the side rail with them. I slammed the inside gunnel near the bow. I broke four ribs and they both had internal injuries. The Game Warden that took the case told my friend "Your ATTORNEY might want to know the name of the DREDGE company that left that pipe out there FIVE years ago while doing a job for the CORPS OF ENGINEERS" He basically laid the case out for the attorney. Two years and nothing! The pipe is still there and no court date much less any justice. Fact is the law was written to protect the guilty!


Rick, you don't happen to have coords on the pipe do you? if not, general location? the pipe may be gone by now. after ike, a bunch of debris was picked up from east galv bay.

there must be some history between rashneck and the other guides (lee and hollister). glad to see lee and hollister took the high road on this.

i got a couple of childish pm's from rashneck too.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Exactly... Guess you can't question or be critical of certain people on this board, or you will get hammered by the kool-aid drinkers... I don't use this board as a free way to troll for business, like others do, and now I know why. Let the bashing continue, I can take it...


No you are just wrong and make it worse everytime you say anything. I don't know anyone involved but I did appreciate the heads up and did understand the facts he presented. If you are to be believed you need to ignore the barge had been cleared already and had passed the area where the unmarked obstruction was at in the middle of the channel. I would keep going but it is like shooting a dead horse.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great info on the dredge.Capt Ryan troll for bussiness? lmfao!!! after reading that **** who would want to fish with him? Ryan you need to just shut your pie-hole already.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Is it Fisher Marine that is contracted for the dredging ops? or is it the Corps of Engineers?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Exactly... Guess you can't question or be critical of certain people on this board, or you will get hammered by the kool-aid drinkers... I don't use this board as a free way to troll for business, like others do, and now I know why. Let the bashing continue, I can take it...


If you choose to be critical to anyone on this board knock your lights out - just like I chose to be critical of your post. I wouldn't know you or Dustin if either one of you walked up and stood right next to me so don't call me a cool-aid drinker. My second post called you out again because you got your panties in a wad over me calling you out and sent me a pm complaining about me being critical of you.

Dustin posted information about a danger in the ICW and obviously others have had the same problems with the same situation...in other words its a good post warning others of the danger and you have to turn it into something it's not. Grow up!

Answer this, Why can you be critical on an open forum and then when someone is critical of you, you get all wadded up?

Obviously you sent several others pm's expressing your displeasure with them being critical of you as well. You must wear blinders because as others have said before me, when you post something there's a good chance it's going to result in the "foot in mouth" syndrome for yourself!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Contributions*



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Exactly... Guess you can't question or be critical of certain people on this board, or you will get hammered by the kool-aid drinkers... I don't use this board as a free way to troll for business, like others do, and now I know why. Let the bashing continue, I can take it...


So cappy what have you contributed to the thread?
Since you want to keep puking on this post....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fishin-Inc said:


> So cappy what have you contributed to the thread?
> Since you want to keep puking on this post....


Oh he's just trying to drum up bussiness.....:spineyes: he ain't worried about no stinkin pipes his boat is made from tungsten...the best in the world!:cop:


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Is it Fisher Marine that is contracted for the dredging ops? or is it the Corps of Engineers?


No Sir, the name of the dredge company is TW Laquay out of Port Lavaca.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

man. after reading all of this, I'm just itching to pay for a guided trip from Capt RR.
Class guy. (not)

Capt Dustin, good job on the warning. Need more guys like you to pass help along when its needed.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Captn Cry'n isnt a real fisherman, Or Guide as he Claims.. 
He's an I net armchair wanna be fisherman..
& Living Proof ...He has More Dollars than Cents..


Oxx..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

ok, so it's been several days now, 

what did all the injured parties find out from the Coasties and the dredge co. ?


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the heads up dustin. hope everything turns out good for you with your boat.
it's unfortunate that so many good posts on this site get screwed up by somebody else. have you noticed the amout of good folks who have left the site or no longer post? 
keep us posted, hope the dredge company takes care of you.
michelle


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

who took a **** in capt ryans cheerios.........what a weirdo......i wouldnt let my dog fish with him. hope u have another job besides guiding....its guys like him that make fisherman look bad and make fishing no fun!!!!!! get a life!


----------



## dos torta (Dec 3, 2009)

Capt. Ryan I seem to remember hearing something about you throwing a passenger out of you boat going 60+mph down the ditch resulting in broken bones. Was this true?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

A friend of mine hit that same company's pipe this summer when they were working around bird island. The company took care of it pretty quick. I think they view it as a "cost of doing business" and will pay as long as you pursue it. All the fiberglass guys in the area are on a first name basis with their accounts payable dept. from what I understand.

Thanks for the post Dustin. I don't know you, but I was planning to make a run to gorda this weekend and my Extreme hitting that pipe with my two boys riding in front of the console would not have been very pleasant. Keep the good info coming and disregard the haters...and by the way I don't drink kool aid.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

READ< READ READ ...I went through there yesterday and Today with no issues, but still be very careful. On the North side of the Intercoastal the pipe is barely submerged, it's about 50 yds off the shore and not properly marked for about a mile. When you get to the dredge boat, slow down, and let the captain know your there. Idle through the gap 100 yds on each side to be sure your in the clear. Like I said, do not hug that North shore of the intercoastal,,,,,, So Please Take Caution, this is still a very very very DANGEROUS situation.......... Good going guys for all yalls input on this situation and trying to keep everyone safe,,,, fishing is awesome, but it aint awesome enough to not go home at the end of the day to be back with our families for sure .... Tight Lines Guys.....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm heading down there tomorrow morning...I'll post up when I get back.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

They still have a mess down there. Looks like they have most of their pipe on the bank now though. Two dredges working.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> They still have a mess down there. Looks like they have most of their pipe on the bank now though. Two dredges working.


What area are they working now? Are they still between Mitchell's Cut and the tripod?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Stuart said:


> What area are they working now? Are they still between Mitchell's Cut and the tripod?


I went by and saw them out there the other day. Are they dredging there or just camped out there.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you have an accident involving a dredging contractor, you should contact the dredging company and also report the incident to the Coast Guard. 
I can tell you that those dredging contractors carry a pile of insurance, and are covered for this type of claim. They do however carry property damage deductibles, and they will more than likely be paying the first 5-10 K or more out of pocket. If they were operating legally and it was yoru error, maritime law will not make them pay, if they are not properly marked, or operating illegally, then they will more than likely pay your claim with some nudging.

Always approach those dredges slowly and idle through!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't forget to file an accident report with TPWD. It's the law.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/boat/responsible/accident_reports/


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Stuart said:


> What area are they working now? Are they still between Mitchell's Cut and the tripod?


Yes, between the tripod and Mitchell's.


----------



## friendlygiant (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the warning..........I can't believe it, someone needs to take responsibility on this.


----------



## CaptBilly (Jan 11, 2009)

If is Laquay Dredging you can forget it.Keith and myself are both guides in POC and we hit their unmarked pipes.After we hit their were scrambling to mark the pipes around bird island.We lost our whole lower unit with customers on board.Had pictures of unmarked pipes and boats marking pipes after we hit.Went to Coast Guard,filled out reports.By time C.G. investigated they in Compliance.OOur tough luck.Little compsenation but had to buy a new motor.GOOD LUCK


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

*A very big thanks*

Thank you for the heads up Captain Lee. I have a big wedding party coming down soon and I was going to be making multiple trips to the area. I have not been there in a while. And knowing my luck, especially financially and fishing/boating, I would have hit some pipe for sure. I am now aware of the situation.

It is people like you that make these forums worth my time. If all this bickering prevents just one injury, it was all worth it.

Thanks Capitan Lee!!!


----------

